# Mandrel saver pressure



## Sabaharr (Sep 16, 2015)

I guess I should have put this tip here first but here it is now. I have often wondered how much pressure to crank on my tailstock when using a mandrel saver. Not enough and the blank stops spinning and too much can eventually damage headstock or mandrel saver bearings. I devised a cheap (free for me) method that puts the perfect pressure and has not failed me yet. Before mounting anything else on the mandrel I made a sandwich of two small flat washers and a split lock washer that just fit on the mandrel shaft, then mounted everything else as usual. Enough pressure applied to flatten the split washer is all it takes.


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 16, 2015)

Let me Hurrah!  this great idea just one more time.  Great Idea Owl Face.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 16, 2015)

Recently had a nasty little "oops" event .... I dropped my mandrel and it bent pretty badly. 


Ordered a new one, and will be putting some washers and a lockwasher on it when it gets here.


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 9, 2016)

That's a great idea Stephen. I will also be doing the same from now on.

When I started to use a Mandrel Saver, I didn't expect it to wear the thread down on the mandrel shaft. This happens when you are turning a pen with 2 parts. After a short time, it started to vibrate making it harder to turn. I got my mate to make me a new shaft minus the end thread and all turned out well.

Dave.


----------



## JimB (Jan 9, 2016)

That's a great tip!


----------



## shastastan (Jan 23, 2016)

Your great idea works for me quite well.  THANKS!


----------



## Marmotjr (Jun 22, 2016)

OK, Newb question.   The brass screw nut on the end of the mandrel is not needed to be used with a saver?  Mine's in the mail and should be here this week.  

The lock washer is a great idea though.


----------



## chartle (Jun 22, 2016)

Marmotjr said:


> OK, Newb question.   The brass screw nut on the end of the mandrel is not needed to be used with a saver?  Mine's in the mail and should be here this week.
> 
> The lock washer is a great idea though.



Yes no need for the nut.


----------

